# TTF(er) related dreams?



## Confusticated (Apr 14, 2004)

............


----------



## Talierin (Apr 15, 2004)

I dream about a certain member who's name starts with M, and I've dreamed several times about WM and I saving the world and ttf or something like that... kinda funky


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 15, 2004)

I dreamed about Tal once, but that was before I joined TTF. I'm pretty sure I dreamed about Dain once, but I couldn't remember the dream very well when I woke up. I think he was dating my friend. 

I have dreamed about posting at TTF, and at least twice I have dreamed about talking to TTF people on IM. I shouldn't get online right before I go to bed. 

(Nom, kudos to you for punctuating 'y'all' correctly! It seems everyone in the world does it wrong, and it drives me crazy)


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 15, 2004)

I have had some dreams about TTF, I'm quite sure; it was a long time ago, I think not long after I had become a Mod. I just don't remember any of them!! 
I remember one involved Elgee and her infern... um lovely cats, but beyond that my mind is blank.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 15, 2004)

Hehe, that's another good reason for me not posting my pic here. No one knows what I look like, so they can't have any crazed dreams about me!


----------



## Snaga (Apr 15, 2004)

Eek! Nom is having dreams about me. Of course your dream is highly realistic, and I believe the zombie situation to be very much under control. So don't worry. Lets rock!!!!

Does it count if you have dreams about TTF members you have actually met? Since I've met about half a dozen, its not that surprising that I have done this.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 15, 2004)

well i have dreamed about signing onto TFF....iam seriously i have evened dreamed full MSN convo's, and then i wonder if they actually happened and i get all confused. Ne ways one time i dreamed id been banned from TFF.....and nobody would tell me why, the strange thing about that dream was in it i was still able to pm people and ask them why i was banned, and now that i think of it it makes no sense whats so ever  

I dreamed that Celebthol had been in a plane crash, and everyone on TFF was distraught....course that was b4 he started hating me. Ne ways that was a pretty awful dream. and it makes me wonder what if something scary did happen to one of my online friends, how would i kno? I d feel pretty bad, if that happened i mean id probably figure theyd been ignoring me and id most likley end up at mad at them....then years later id find out they died  eeep.....

i have on several differnet occasins dreamt of Aragorn21....but we wont go there...

accept for this one time i dreamt, that Poopsi, i mean Gandalf W and aragorn21 were my next door neighbors. That was b4 me and A21 started talking alott....gosh that was a weird dream.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 15, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Aule! Will you publicly say I never told you of such dreams, and that you were kidding? And then edit your post: 1) remove his name & 2) say in it you were kidding?


Whoa, settle down.
I was just kidding, you know that.
I'm sorry if I offended you in any way by suggesting it.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 15, 2004)

u 2 fight like an old married couple


----------



## Turin (Apr 15, 2004)

I've had a couple TTF related dreams. One of them I dreamed that somebody had hacked into my acount and changed everything in my profile and made a bunch of rude posts as me. 
In the other I dreamed that I met WM and he was a 70's hippy with a fro' .


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 15, 2004)

I had a dream about a few TTFers, Legomansie, Tookish-Girlish, Snagaluv, Nómio, and Merrykins.
We were at the beach, and everyone had pointy ears except me, and I was upset, and I asked why I couldn't be an elf too, and they said, "What are you talking about, we're not elves."
And then Snaga was surfing, and Legoman thought it'd be funny to run away and hide, but Nóm thought that was mean.
So Tookish-Girl, and Nóm and I stayed on the beach but Legoman ran off and hid somewhere, and when Snaga got back from surfing he didnt' have pointy ears anymore, AND nobody knew where Legoman was.
So we all split up to look for him, but then the beach turned into a forest, and Tookish-Girl didn't look like herself anymore, and then Aulë showed up, which weirded my face off.
And he was like, "I know where Legoman is" and Nóm was like, "You don't know everything."
And then Aulë was like, "I do too." And he lead us to this cave, but it was all black inside and we couldn't see, and so Tookish-Girl, Snaga, Nóm, and I all held hands, while Aulë waited at the entrance of the cave (this seemed fishy to me, but it was a dream so I went ahead) and we walked in the darkness and then someone tripped, and fell into a hole and we couldn't get her back (It was Tookish-Girl, So Snaga moved in closer and took Nóm's hand and we kept walking looking for Legoman, and we called his name and stuff and we heard a shouting from far back in the cave and we kept walking. But then we heard Legoman's Yorkshire voice behind him and we turned around, and we couldn't see him, but he was standing there so we all took hands again and tried to walk towards him, but he was like, "Where are you guys?!" and he tried to run back to the entrance, but he fell down a hole too, and then I heard him say, "Oh, Hi, Nat, fancy meeting you here" and I dont' know why but that wasn't weird.
And then we kept on towards the voice at the end of the Cave, and when we got there it was Merry, but he was REALLY tall. Taller than Merry is in real life, and he put us all on his shoulders and carried us back to the entrance to the cave (and he grabbed Natalie and Martin out of the hole on the way) and then Aulë wasn't there where we left him so we went to find him, and Merry saw him hiding in a tree, but he looked like the weaslefoxthing from Dora the Explorer (the one called Swiper), except with a human face, and we got mad at him for sending us in the cave after Martin when he wasn't in there.
And then Aulë said he wasn't Aulë, and we were all like, "Who are you?!" and he was like, "I'm...LOOK OVER THERE!" and we looked and he ran away, and in the meantime Merry had shrunk back down to real life size, and then we chased Aulë back to the beach, and when we got there somebody was throwing a big beach party and he was lost in the crowd, and then I woke up.


That was two months ago or so...I can't believe I still remember it.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Apr 15, 2004)

ehee, a year ago when I was sick with a fever I dreamt (partly anyway - my dreams are usually very caotic and stressful  ) that everyone at TTF was being hunted down and slaughtered by a bunch of body-snatching aliens. Icky stuff >.< 

I remember alot of blood, and I woke up crying (I thought everyone was dead..) but also mad because nobody belived me when I tried to warn them... somehow I had ended up with the aliens, pretending to be one of them so they wouldn't kill me - but then they noticed that I couldn't morph into my original alien-self, so I tried flying away. Didn't get much rest that night >.< I've dreamt other happier things, but I can't remember any of it  

(I used to write down my dreams in a book, but now I only have nightmeres, so that's no fun  )


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 16, 2004)

I...I....

 

I have been _deeply_ traumatized! *runs away*


----------



## Snaga (Apr 16, 2004)

Wonks' dream was SO funny. The bit where Nom says to Aule "You don't know everything!" made me laugh so hard.

Alas I cannot provide you with a pic of Swiper. The new draconian rules on storage of pics prevent me uploading. I tried deleting a load of pics but it didn't take me under the limit.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 16, 2004)

I knew it was bound to happen eventually- Wonks has finally snapped! 
It's OK Wonks- some nice men in white coats will be at your door shortly to take you to a _nice_, padded room.... 

And.....DAMN YOU NOM!!!!!


----------



## Saucy (Apr 16, 2004)

I dunno you guys....i think Aule looks sorta um...CUTE  





that was sarcasm for those who didnt catch it


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 19, 2004)

Well in the Summer of 2002, when I first started chatting with TTF people, I had a dream with Tal, Aerin and Cir. This happened after viewing one of Tal's online photo albums...so that probably is the reason I dreamed of them. Unfortunately, that was so long ago, I can't remember the plot of that dream...oh well.

Then I remember one morning I had a mental IM chat on my digital alarm clock with Ciryaher, in between snooze alarms. It was very trippy. And the odd thing is...when I mentioned it to him the next day, he said that he too had dreamed of having an IM chat with me. Weird, wacky stuff don't you think? LOL!!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 19, 2004)

I've had several dreams about TTF:

one was connected with the first RPG I joined where I played Faramir, second was with someone who's real name starts with S.D. (you know who you are); then it was a nightmare about the convention - where I supposedly attended where I was attacked by someone; and another dream with a member I will not mention which was nice because it had mountains in it(very grand!); then the last was well, I dunno if this counts because it's related to MERPG already, but they are TTF members as well, meeting up and discussing the RPG we play (the RPG is Mustering of the Pack - one of the best I must say  ).

I have nothing to base the faces to except for the photographs I see on the photo album, and the ones the other members sent me. (and some voices, because I was able to actually talk to some), but other than that, everything was really kinda Hazy...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 27, 2004)

S.D.? That wouldn't by chance be the Merry Scotty Dykes now would it?


----------



## Persephone (Apr 27, 2004)

Wonko The Sane said:


> S.D.? That wouldn't by chance be the Merry Scotty Dykes now would it?


Hush!! Girl you talk too much! 

Well, he knows all my dreams so...no need to go on detail...


----------

